# Anyone use...



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone use "IVERHART PLUS" heartworm med. for dogs
I've tried to google some reviews on it before administering it to
my guy to ensure its a Safe/and Decent working product.
Any feedback much Appreciated!!! 
Thanks everyone..
Blessings.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I used Iverheart for years until I switched vets. Now I just order TriHeart, because the tablets are HUGE and easier to grind down when I dose my dogs.

But yes it's a safe product! Iverhart Plus is ivermectin & pyrantel; just like in HeartGard. And then there's Iverhart Max which has praziquantel too... so in addition heartworms, roundworms, hookworms, it treats tapeworms too.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

I have never heard of it. I do use heartguard plus tho. If its pretty much the same as stated above then it should work great


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Okay, thanks, appreciate the feedback!!
Blessings.


----------

